# Solved: I can ping network but unable to browse



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Working with laptop and although I can ping school network, and yet I cannot browse the network. Only laptop out of 30 with an issue - all others are connecting fine.


Things I've done
Turned off firewall and antivirus
Tried logging it on the domain
Tried giving it a fixed IP address
Tried changing elements in registry
Tried changing elements in Services.msc
Tried dropping it from a great height......I wish!

On verge of doing a complete rebuild....unless someone can come through for me. Am in a meeting for next hour or so - but will answer any Qs as quick as I can


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you checked all the services?

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

I'd like to see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is all the settings you were after

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Staff>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [10.141.5.151] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ESINGER <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
ESINGER <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Staff>ipconfig /aLL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ESinger
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-4A-D2-3F

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PM Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-85-6A-AD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.141.5.151
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.141.5.253
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.141.4.252
195.40.1.36

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The problem is the Node type. Here's the fix.

XP MS-KB - Fix Node Type Peer-Peer


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

It's one of those lightbulb moments! I will sort it first thing in morning. Yet again JohnWill - brilliant - when can you become clairvoyant?

Regards and thanks

H


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm working on it.


----------

